# Synthetic oil engine break-in question-Honda



## SierraWoodsman (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm Getting a new Honda commercial engine on a mclain edger.
Wondering if the rings will seat fine if I start using synthetic oil from the beginning,
or if I should start with conventional oil for the first 10 tanks or so, then switch
to a full synthetic.


----------



## himiler (Jun 19, 2013)

I've heard stories about how you have to break in with regular oil and then switch to syn, but I don't believe the data really supports this. You're talking an edger it's really not a big deal. I would run the engine initially on the oil that came with it and then change to syn after the first run just to get all the break in shavings and debris out of it then never look back. 
Where things matter is on bigger engines with oil filters. My take is to essentially drive or ride the item for a few miles or less than an hour, then change the oil and filter. All of the shavings and break in debris will be in this initial batch of oil so I would want to get rid of it as soon as possible. Then I'm gonna run it like I stole it to seat the bearings and rings for the first 500 miles or 10 hours or so, change that oil then go to a regular oil change interval. My 93 Ford F-150 has 447,000 plus miles on it and the crank bearings are finally starting to rattle a bit on start up. Ticks me off cause I wanted to get to 500 thousand before I let go of it but it does prove the point.
Any engine receives contaminants from 4 sources. Air, fuel, combustion, and engine wear. Get a good air filter not a gauze one, fuel filters are usually never an issue, get a superior oil filter, and change your oil when you're supposed to using a quality syn oil. I've done the research, and in order I like Amsoil products first including oil and filters, Mobil 1 second, and probably a toss up between Shell and Shaeffers after the first two but remember, we're talking minor differences in oil between the major manufacturers. 
If you're just really interested then I suggest you go to bobistheoilguy.com and do a "ready begin" routine. The real experts (tribologists) hang out there.
Steve


----------

